# tubro ka24e hard body



## mikeprojectrb (Nov 16, 2003)

I have a 91 pickup with ka24e, I am trying to build a low boost cheap turbo set up. I was think of finding a t3 or t25, a saab intercooler, FPR, injectors, but I am having a problem trying to buy a exhuast manifold. I found a weld your own kit http://www.jgstools.com/turbo/index2.html, but will it work, or where can I find a manifold for a ka24e for a turbo appliction. thanks
Michael


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

the de one worked for my car, so it should work for yours.

If you don't like the idea of going custom for welding, you can either port-match a z18et manifold or get one from www.realnissan.com


----------



## cthunder (Jun 19, 2004)

^ realnissan went tits up... I wouldnt go with their products anyways, unless they got better at welding in the past year that I've looked at them.


----------

